# THE AMARULLA TREE‏



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This is a real video from a French documentary about Africa . You may not understand a word, but the video is a hoot. There are trees that grow in Africa which, once a year, produce very juicy fruit that contain a large percentage of alcohol. Because there is a shortage of water, as soon as the fruit is ripe, animals come there to help protect themselves from the heat. What happens next? You can watch for yourself. I love the elephant that won't give up reaching for more of the fruit even though it can't stand. Should we say "Been there, done that."

http://s730.photobucket.com/albums/ww302/Dopamax/Lumber%20jocks/?action=view&current=Jungle_alcohol.flv


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

wild and crazy


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

I would like to have some of those trees at my house here in Washington but I don't want to have elephants or monkeys in my yard. My dog would go crazy, however I would learn to climb trees all over again!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Studie, how would you get down? I knew a fellow who ran corn up at Republic, WA about 35 years ago. He had a cave in the forest where he'd stop for a swig when he was out hunting. He had to stand on the saddle of his horse to get up into it. His horse would graze until he came out a little while later.

He was stocking the cave one winter day. He decided to have a little shot before heading back home. It was nice and warm in the cave; nasty, cold wind blowing outside. He kept delaying the long, cold ride home. When he finally came out, it was getting dark, his horse had left for home and he broke his arm getting out of the cave.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

With all the effort to go up, who want's to come down? Are there cops in the woods? If I worked with this kind of wood I may not have all my fingers.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Hilarious. It looks like a Saturday night downtown in Aberdeen Scotland!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

That was great. I can't help but wonder if the lions would get drunk from eating all those drunken herbivores?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

Reminds me of a movie called "the gods must be crazy" Very funny.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

See? I told you all we're ahead of the monkeys! Er, uh, well, sorta…


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Here it is in English (which is how it was originally produced).


----------

